# Stila, Urban Decay, Nars in Vancouver, B.C??



## minakokanmuri (May 3, 2008)

I'm wondering where I can find Stila, Urban Decay, Nars, or any of those other brands sold at Sephora in Vancouver, B.C. or anywhere relatively close.


----------



## Zantedge (May 3, 2008)

Most brands have a store locator on their website. The NARS site says you can get it at Holt Renfrew or The Bay on granville street. I don't think Stila or Urban Decay are available here.


----------



## minakokanmuri (May 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jnie* 

 
_Theres a Stila and Nars in Holt Renfrew. Nars is also available at select The Bay locations but no sign of Urban Decay yet..

I'm so excited about the new opening of Sephora at PC, finally more brands_

 
PC meaning...Port Coquitlam?? sorry ^^. Is this the Holt Renfrew at Robson?


----------



## goink (May 4, 2008)

Stila is no longer in Robson Holt Renfrew. It was phased out during the renovation. NARS moved from Holt Renfrew to The Bay. I've seen NARS counters opening up in many HBC Beauty departments.
Urban Decay was sold here in HBC (in early 2000s), but like Cargo, it phased out. =(


----------



## user79 (May 5, 2008)

I read on a local Vancouver forum (I'm originally from there) that UD is sold at a store called "Beauty Bar" on 4th Avenue. You could look them up in the phone book and find out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





beautybar cosmetics - vancouver - makeup

It's not listed on their website but it might be worth calling.


----------



## evilrose (May 5, 2008)

where did you hear that sephora was coming to PC?


----------



## wild child (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I read on a local Vancouver forum (I'm originally from there) that UD is sold at a store called "Beauty Bar" on 4th Avenue. You could look them up in the phone book and find out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




beautybar cosmetics - vancouver - makeup

It's not listed on their website but it might be worth calling._

 
I was at Beauty Bar a few weeks ago and I didn't notice any UD. I'm pretty sure I didn't see any, maybe it got pulled


----------



## wild child (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *evilrose* 

 
_where did you hear that sephora was coming to PC?_

 

I heard this too. A SA at Holts told me last week that Sephora will be opening in downtown in either June or July. I can't wait!


----------



## minakokanmuri (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wild child* 

 
_I heard this too. A SA at Holts told me last week that Sephora will be opening in downtown in either June or July. I can't wait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
EEEEEEK! I haven't heard any news about this before...this is so exciting... just in 1 or 2 months!!! Thanks everybody for your help!


----------



## minakokanmuri (May 12, 2008)

I was at Guildford Mall in Surrey yesterday to check out the naughty nauticals collection and....I saw a NARS section in the Bay!!! Yay!! It doesn't even say that there's one there on their website.... I didn't get to look around a lot, but if you haven't checked out Guildford's cosmetic section yet, you really should!!! Plus, the Bay often has deals and sales and all that good stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## wild child (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minakokanmuri* 

 
_I was at Guildford Mall in Surrey yesterday to check out the naughty nauticals collection and....I saw a NARS section in the Bay!!! Yay!! It doesn't even say that there's one there on their website.... I didn't get to look around a lot, but if you haven't checked out Guildford's cosmetic section yet, you really should!!! Plus, the Bay often has deals and sales and all that good stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
I think NARS will be available at all The Bay's soon. There are already counters at Pacific Center, Metrotown, Oakridge & Richmond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And in case anyone is interested & doesn't know, there's a Too Faced counter at Metrotown The Bay too.


----------



## Shenanigans (May 14, 2008)

You can get Too Faced at the Shopper's in Metrotown too.  I thought it was slightly ridiculous that Calgary has TWO Sephoras, but Vancouver doesn't even have one!  So excited!  (Mind you, I'm in Calgary right now... going to check out Sephora ASAP, I'm dying to know if they have UD in the Canadian ones!)


----------



## hazeyhazel (Jun 23, 2008)

Woot! Just discovered that a small make-up boutique in Park Royal has Stila! The place is called Kiss & Make up, it's next to Whole Foods and I was happy to see the giant Stila logo on their window! The Bay definitely has NARS.


----------



## gigiopolis (Jun 24, 2008)

I heard that Sephora is NOT coming to Vancouver any time soon - can anyone confirm this?

I would be SO SAD!


----------



## Zantedge (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_I heard that Sephora is NOT coming to Vancouver any time soon - can anyone confirm this?

I would be SO SAD!_

 
I heard this too. When I first heard Sephora was coming to Van, it was going to be in the fall. But then people started saying it was in the summer.. so I dunno.


----------



## Almo (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Sephora in Vancouver, BC*

I received a reply to my e-mail to Sephora stating that they are coming to Vancouver, Pacific Centre in summer 2009. It's official and I can't wait!


----------



## psychoexgf (Jun 29, 2008)

Stila is definitely available at BeautyMark in Yaletown (I was just there on Friday) and apparently Kiss & Makeup at Park Royal (although I haven't been so I can't confirm).

Supposedly, there's a few Urban Decay items at Urban Outfitters on Granville. Again, I haven't been so I can't confirm. I don't think the Primer Potion is there though.

Nars, as mentioned before, is available at Holt Renfrew still and at select Bay locations. Great since that means it's more available to the masses. I love love love the NARS SA at Pacific Centre and at Metrotown.

People mentioned Cargo was being phased out out Vancouver. It's still available at BeautyMark, Kiss & Makeup and Gloss Beauty Bar (in Victoria).

Otherwise, we should be able to get a hold of these lines via Sephora. 

HTH!


----------

